# Tatuaje Event - Richmond, VA Sept 25



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Pete Johnson of Tatuaje will be at the Short Pump Havana Connection on September 25 from 5-8PM. I will be there for sure, would love to see some fellow gorillas there.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Just a bump for any Richmonders that can make it.


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I went to one at the Midlo store with Benji Menendez and enjoyed it. If I can break away from work I'll be there.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

flkjfdshfljksdh i really really wanna come, but i dont think it would be worth the 2 hour drive each way. enjoy

stearns


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

stearns said:


> flkjfdshfljksdh i really really wanna come, but i dont think it would be worth the 2 hour drive each way. enjoy
> 
> stearns


Man...it does sound enticing because I love Tats...if only I didn't have to 
1) Drive from Anacostia to Richmond to get to the event
2) Drive from Richmond to Fairfax after the event
3) Wake up the next day and drive to New York...

My sister lives in Richmond. Maybe I can get her to go for me!:r


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I am still going, but I have to pop in and out pretty quick, so I will only be there from about 5-6 and then gone. Got family dinner for my last night in town at 6:30. Oh well, should still be fun and should get some good deals on tats.


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Picking up my tickets at lunch today :chk


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, what a great time!

Everyone was handed a Verocu #2 at the door and most fired 'em up right away. This was the 1st Tat I've had and I was impressed to say the least. It paired nicely with the Woodford Reserve they were serving. I would've bought more, but my buddy bought the last box.

I did pick up a box of Gran Cojonu and a box of Nobles. I also walked away with a half dozen Tat blacks, a couple of Victorias, a hat, cutter, and other nick-nacks. In the raffle, I won won a RyJ tobacco leaf shapped ring guage and was one number away from winning a jar of Tat blacks.

The guys at Havana Connections put on a top-notch event.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep, I had a great time too. Walked away with a box of the Gabaiguan Petites, a 3 pack of Tat blacks, a hat and a bunch of singles I had never had. Best part for me was talking to Pete Johnson, he is a great guy.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Wish I lived closer sure to be a great time


----------

